# Evan Bourne Suspended



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/evan-bourne-suspended

simple link. Very shocking news if I'm honest. There has been a string of suspensions sure but I never would have though Bourne would be one of those violating the wellness policy.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fool.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome! You came to play there was a price to pay..Time for you to violate the policy You Came to play say goodbye to the Tag team belts they're never coming back You came to play!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn, didn't expect that. Guess they'll do an injury angle and take the Tag Titles off Air Boom?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Uhm....poor Kofi.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Evan Bourne smoking da reefer?


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

till now Bourne was one of those IWC GODS. Now he's the devil. Let the HATE BEGIN!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Didnt expect him to do something stupid


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

I wonder what they will do with the tag team titles. Bourne knew the consequences so I have no sympathy for him. What a silly time to mess up his push.

The man you have to feel most sorry for in all of this is Kofi Kingston.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Evan Bourne? Out of all people, he's the one who got busted? Way to ruin your AirBoom push.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm actually surprised but he does seem hella ripped, probably the leanest guy in the roster although nothing you can't do naturally. Either Airboom gets buried or Ryder steps up to fill his spot as tag-team partner and co-champion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow. Dude picked a pretty awful time for this to happen. Really sucks for Kofi.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Um....whoops.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sad for Kofi, since the titles are going to be vacated... but hey maybe the Usos can step up...


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Like I said before: ever since Sin Cara debuted there have been a spate of Wellness Policy violations. The guy be providing the good stuff. :lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

You fool! 

Kofi's push better not get messed up because of this.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Probably pot. That perpetual smile of his has space monkey written all over it.

I wouldn't like to see Ryder lose his thing with Ziggler, so I would put JoMo in his place.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

never thought he would abuse illegal substances, wolf in sheeps clothes


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

CainTheUndertaker said:


> The man you have to feel most sorry for in all of this is Kofi Kingston.


This.
I can't believe he'd do this when he FINALLY won his first championship. It's kinda sad. :/ Did he ever get suspended before?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Strange that the WWE have suspended him just off the bat, would have expected them to drop the titles first


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stupid time to do it, guess Kofi will eat pins until he comes back and then they'll lose the titles.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Bourne as a fan of yours I am completely disappointed in you... You really should have known better... and damn did you let Kofi Kingston down.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

They'll do an injury angle like they did when Jericho and Edge were champs (except that was a legit injury), Kofi will go around searching for another partner and the way it's been lately it'll probably be Ryder.

Or if they want to keep Ryder in the US title scene well John Morrison isn't doing much.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

pretty stupid


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If the tag titles get vacated, give them to Reks/Hawkins. They need something that will bring attention to this team and having them arrive on Raw or Smackdown and win the titles will do that.

If Kofi gets a partner, it will be Ryan or Ryder. The other one for the US Title.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So will be Kofis new partner? Or will they drop them? Will they vacate them? Awesome Truth should win them.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Dirty





Dirty





Clean? :shocked:


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

knowing the wwe , miz and R-truth will be tag champions lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> Dirty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Just shows that WWE only suspend certain people.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

^ hahaha repped 5th horseman


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Need more information.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeh how is Mason Ryan surviving through all of this?..Sucks for Kofi, but hey it may have a "silver lining" for all you JoMosapiens b/c I am thinking he will be Kofi's replacement partner, and that could maybe get Morrison a new contract.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Dirty
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The motherfucker takes the worst bumps out of the entire roster.

It was probably pain killers, somas whatever

Shit fucking sucks though, WHY EVAN WHY


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dumbass. He was getting a great push and this scrawny looking fool gets suspended over a wellness violation.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mason Ryan is a genius, handing in his piss with Evan Bourne's name on it.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

WWE.com? since when does WWE show suspensions on there normal site? i could understand there corporate but there normal site, Sounds fishy.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> WWE.com? since when does WWE show suspensions on there normal site? i could understand there corporate but there normal site, Sounds fishy.


Since quite a long time actually...


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Was it that fake weed shit he was taking? Sin Cara's taking out more Wrestlers than a Vince McMahon company buy out


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

CP Munk said:


> WWE.com? since when does WWE show suspensions on there normal site? i could understand there corporate but there normal site, Sounds fishy.


All of them have been through wwe.com

And people, there are more things to violate in the wellness policy than just steroids. Quit being so narrow-minded.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What a joke this industry is.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

what the fuck is this "wellness program?" this sounds like a crock of shit to me! what could he possibly be doing wrong?


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

This guy better not have fuck this up for Kofi too.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> what the fuck is this "wellness program?" this sounds like a crock of shit to me! what could he possibly be doing wrong?


From a guy with a Jeff Hardy signature...

It was probably a banned painkiller that he couldn't show a prescription for, i believe that's what Mysterio was banned for once.

I think they also test for things like weed as well, so can't rule that out.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't hurt Sin Cara, Edge, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy, or Dolph Ziggler's career.

The again they didn't have a title.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a joke this industry is.


how is it a joke simply because of this? Evan knew the consequences if he got got doing what ever he was doing.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

For the sake of giving the wellness program some legitimacy, I hope it was painkillers or performance enhancers. Weed should not be on the banned list, that's a joke.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

It seems the Air Evan was smocking was not so fresh...


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

Such a shame for Kofi.... I freakin adore AirBoom


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> For the sake of giving the wellness program some legitimacy, I hope it was painkillers or performance enhancers. Weed should not be on the banned list, that's a joke.


As long as it's classed as illegal in the eyes of the law it will be.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Didn't hurt Sin Cara, Edge, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy, or Dolph Ziggler's career.
> 
> The again they didn't have a title.


I'm sure that Hardy had the IC title during his second suspension.


Oh well, bring on The Usos!


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

parry316 said:


> Didnt expect him to do something stupid


Do you really think all of his smiling was natural? He is always high on uppers. Nobody in their right mind smiles that much regularly.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

They finally put a half decent tag team together, people are finally remembering that the tag titles exist and then that midget has to go and mess it up, damn. I just hope that they can salvage this situation.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> For the sake of giving the wellness program some legitimacy, I hope it was painkillers or performance enhancers. Weed should not be on the banned list, that's a joke.


I know plenty of people who are ten times more productive while they're high than they are when they're not, that's the definition of a performance enhancer.

It's also classified as a drug and is still illegal in the majority of the United States, so by all means it should be on the banned list.



> I'm sure that Hardy had the IC title during his second suspension.
> 
> 
> Oh well, bring on The Usos!


The point still stands, Hardy went on to win the World Title on more than one occasion after his suspension, this is hardly a punishment if WWE's track record is any indication.

Only William Regal and Mr. Kennedy have been punished for a failed drug test.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

man this is disappointing and i'm a fan of his and AirBoom, In the mighty words of Orton STUPID, STUPID, STUPID, your de-push shall now commence


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Well that explains why he's always smiling like a dipshit - he's hopped up on goofballs!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn it. Every single hot damn time some stupid shit like this happens. It's either a stupid injury (Hello Mr. Kennedy), a wellness policy violation (hello Regal's best push ever), or a combination of both (Hello Kennedy again). 

And it all was going so well and bam. Someone you didn't expect juicing/druging does this stupid shit.

It's like these people want to get buried since often it leads to burials. But why Evan?

Finally you went from being a glorified jobber (nothing wrong with that position) to actually finally getting somewhere in your carer in tag team division and creating one of the most fun to watch tag teams ever...and boom just like your name says it's all over.

Gosh I'm so disappointed in you....you could have been huge. Now you're facing a possible future burial. 

Do these guy sever freaking learn? It's been 5 years and stupidity is still unmatched. It's not freaking 1980's anymore when you can juice up and coke up as much as possible and get away with it. It's not wild west anymore and you will be caught in WWE. Seriously guys it's time to end the stupid crap like that.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Seriously with all these suspensions, WWE Network needs to do a show behind the scenes of the Wellness Policy. Who will pass, who will fail? Where is Zeke and Mason Ryan getting their pee from?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

If WWE decided to make new tag teams after AirBoom combusted (if you pardon the pun) then give it to Barrett/Rhodes. IWC will go ape if Morrison is paired with Mason Ryan. Or you could easily make a new face tag team out of Smackdown. Gabriel/Sin Cara, Gabriel/Bryan or Bryan/Sin Cara. 

But yeah Bourne getting suspended was WAY out of left field.

EDIT- I'll rep the person who brings back that gif of Bourne smiling at the camera while all of the WWE roster is looking at the TV. Guy looked like he smoked A LOT of pot :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> If WWE decided to make new tag teams after AirBoom combusted (if you pardon the pun)


I doubt they will end AirBake or come up with new tag teams. Instead, as someone else said, they'll just do some injury excuse and have Kingston job until Bourne comes back. Kingston probably gets on a Survivor Series tag team match as filler.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

> @findevan airbourne
> Love you guys! I'll be back in a flash. AirBoom will not be derailed!


.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So, who's winning the tag titles tonight? Barrett & Rhodes or Ziggler & Swagger? Rhodes or Ziggler with two belts Miz style will be AWWWEEEEESSSSSOMMMMMEEEEEE! (PUN INTENDED)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, how stupid of him right when he was getting a midcard push!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not surprising. I know it was only a matter of time before somebody fell subject to the Talent Wellness policy's kiss my ass club. I'm just slightly shocked that it wasn't the black guy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Heel said:


>


Haha. That always slays me. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Alright here's your rep as promised!


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Why do some people shit all over themselves the second someone breaks the wellness policy? It's as though they find it offensive or insulting somehow. People do dumb shit all the time, no matter what their job.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO, how ignorant can you be? In the midst of your first title run and you not only fuck yourself but you just fucked Kofi Kingston.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

He'll be fine, it'll be like a Sin Cara suspension. He'll be written off TV for a month and then come back..... but not to a Evan Bourne v Evan Bourne feud.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

faceface said:


> Why do some people shit all over themselves the second someone breaks the wellness policy? It's as though they find it offensive or insulting somehow. People do dumb shit all the time, no matter what their job.


kofi will be screwed without a partner 
and i think here are a evan fans who are shocked that he got caught while batistwo is running around freely

i just fpalmed when reading that 
same was with regal just after becoming king of the ring


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, to be honest, if there was one guy that should be taking roids, it's him. 
AirBoom will just be written off TV for a bit, maybe play up Bourne's recent injury.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

I am 100% sure Rosa Mendez has something to do with this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

holycityzoo said:


> For the sake of giving the wellness program some legitimacy, I hope it was painkillers or performance enhancers. Weed should not be on the banned list, that's a joke.


Every other job bans weed so why shouldn't the WWE do the same?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow... I haven't been this legitimately shocked by a Wellness violation in a looong time. But then again, I should've known he's got a freaky side...










Evan honey, have you been hanging out with Roddy Strong lately...?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG who the hell cares?

I hope Miz and Truth get the titles now


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, now we know how he gets so high...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> I know plenty of people who are ten times more productive while they're high than they are when they're not, that's the definition of a performance enhancer.
> 
> It's also classified as a drug and is still illegal in the majority of the United States, so by all means it should be on the banned list.


So by your definition, water would be a performance enhancer because you're more productive when you're hydrated? Come on man, calling weed a performance enhancer is pretty ridiculous.



Xander45 said:


> As long as it's classed as illegal in the eyes of the law it will be.


Which law?? Connecticut, home to WWE HQ, has decriminalized it and it's only a matter of time before the whole country does. 

Weed is less harmful then smoking cigarettes or drinking and wrestlers can do that all they want. It's just so petty to ruin someones career becasue they smoked a joint. Just seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Nemephosis said:


> Well, now we know how he gets so high...


nice


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw Bourne in a nightclub acting erratically a couple of months ago. I knew he was on something. The guy looked juiced out of his mind.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Evan Bourne become kinda relevant for the first time in ages and then gets busted? Pretty stupid for him.

I'm hoping they hook Kofi up with another partner, possibly Ryder.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He's one of the last people I thought would get suspended.


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

yea bournes smokin the reefer but who doesnt smoke reefer these days


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

420_24/7 said:


> yea bournes smokin the reefer but who doesnt smoke reefer these days


Me, CM Punk And umm Me?


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

420_24/7 said:


> yea bournes smokin the reefer but who doesnt smoke reefer these days


People who give a damn about their health.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

420_24/7 said:


> yea bournes smokin the reefer but who doesnt smoke reefer these days


Most people don't...


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

He was scheduled for an appearance at the event im going to Sunday, glad I dont have to meet him


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

this could possibly save morrison if he replaces bourne.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Will he be on SD tonight to do an injury angle? Sin Cara did MITB after being suspended.

Maybe he can join the Hall of Pain or Barrett, Rhodes and Christian can injure him?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

ScrewYou said:


> People who give a damn about their health.


Weed is more beneficial to your health than it is harmful. Do some research brotha.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> It was probably a banned painkiller that he couldn't show a prescription for, i believe that's what Mysterio was banned for once.
> 
> I think they also test for things like weed as well, so can't rule that out.


Was the injury he had a month or so legitimate? If so, painkillers would be the most likely cause. Bourne just sorta looks squeaky clean to me.

I think they do still test for weed, but they used to never suspend people for that, they used to fine them. Poor Brian Kendrick probably lost half his wages that way :lmao.

As for the tag titles, they'll probably just spend the next 30 days pretending they don't exist, kinda like they have for the last five years.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Weed is more beneficial to your health than it is harmful. Do some research brotha.


When you become addicted to it, it fucks you up mentally.


----------



## dward85 (Jul 31, 2006)

Enter the Kings of Wrestling on Smackdown. The WWE should have them win the titles.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

After he was sidelined for a week or two by that powerbomb from Swagger, I figured it was a matter of time before he got busted for something. 

Damn it, he wasn't supposed to be that kind of high flyer.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> After he was sidelined for a week or two by that powerbomb from Swagger, I figured it was a matter of time before he got busted for something.
> 
> Damn it, he wasn't supposed to be that kind of high flyer.


Oh thats punny.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

holycityzoo said:


> Weed is more beneficial to your health than it is harmful. Do some research brotha.


lol. No it isn't. It doesn't help you live longer and there are no benefits in smoking anything.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

420_24/7 said:


> yea bournes smokin the reefer but who doesnt smoke reefer these days


Never touched the stuff myself, and before the brigade jump on me i don't smoke and i very rarely drink as well.

It's a personal choice and i don't judge people either way, you wanna smoke then smoke away just don't force it on me.



Sin_Bias said:


> After he was sidelined for a week or two by that powerbomb from Swagger, I figured it was a matter of time before he got busted for something.
> 
> Damn it, he wasn't supposed to be that kind of high flyer.


The way he folded up after that powerbomb didn't look too good, i wasn't sure if he was selling or not but the commentary team seemed to ignore it which i thought was odd. Probably was something he took for that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck. 

There goes any hope for the tag division.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Virgil_85 said:


> Was the injury he had a month or so legitimate? If so, painkillers would be the most likely cause. Bourne just sorta looks squeaky clean to me.
> 
> *I think they do still test for weed, but they used to never suspend people for that, they used to fine them. Poor Brian Kendrick probably lost half his wages that way :lmao.*
> 
> As for the tag titles, they'll probably just spend the next 30 days pretending they don't exist, kinda like they have for the last five years.



I remember reading something along those lines too. But didn't RVD get suspended for Weed when he was champion?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

RVD got suspended because he was arrested for possession of weed & it was made public.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Slam_It said:


> I remember reading something along those lines too. But didn't RVD get suspended for Weed when he was champion?


That's only because he got busted by the cops.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> I remember reading something along those lines too. But didn't RVD get suspended for Weed when he was champion?


A bit different that one, he was arrested for possession.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Van_Dam#2006_arrest


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it'd be fun if they ran an angle with Laryngitis falsely-suspending people to fuck up Raw... however, Evan probably did mess up and my hopes won't come true.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Didn't really expect Bourne to be suspended, so pretty shocking news. It's a bit disapointing now that he'd gotten this small push with Kofi and the tag titles, and is now suspended. Pretty stupid of him though.

Maybe Kofi will find a new partner. Not Ryder beacuse his programme with Ziggler is getting good. They may as well give it to Morrison. He and Bourne are pretty similar. Both smiley babyfaces who are exciting in the ring.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

#1Peep4ever said:


> kofi will be screwed without a partner
> and i think here are a evan fans who are shocked that he got caught while batistwo is running around freely
> 
> i just fpalmed when reading that
> same was with regal just after becoming king of the ring


LOL don't forget Dolph Ziggler getting suspended after his debut, i swear i never thought he'd recover from that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Good. I hate this guy


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Shit happens

Put the tag titles on the Usos


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

They could just sell the wasteland, say he got injured really bad, and use it to build up Barrett's credibility as a monster. Kofi could refuse to tag for the next month and fight for his partner against Barrett in a mini feud. The pay off would be Kofi winning with the help of a returning Bourne, them reuniting and continuing on as the champs, maybe entering another mini feud with Barret and someone else until the New Year


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

NonCentz said:


> They could just sell the wasteland, say he got injured really bad, and use it to build up Barrett's credibility as a monster. Kofi could refuse to tag for the next month and fight for his partner against Barrett in a mini feud. The pay off would be Kofi winning with the help of a returning Bourne, them reuniting and continuing on as the champs, maybe entering another mini feud with Barret and someone else until the New Year


Or Kofi defends the titles on his own becoming a one man tag team ala Matt Morgan.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Xander45 said:


> Or Kofi defends the titles on his own becoming a one man tag team ala Matt Morgan.


Then when Bourne returns, thinking he's gonna get back in, Kofi can say, "I did this without you bitch" and beats the hell out of him, branding himself the One Man Tag Team and turning into a cocky heel.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Vic_J said:


> RVD got suspended because he was arrested for possession of weed & it was made public.





kobra860 said:


> That's only because he got busted by the cops.





Xander45 said:


> A bit different that one, he was arrested for possession.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Van_Dam#2006_arrest



If they usually give fines for marijuana, and the only time they've suspended a wrestler for weed was when RVD was busted by the police, doesn't that mean that Bourne wasn't suspended for marijuana? It had to be something else?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Evan you dumba**



Vic_J said:


> LOL don't forget Dolph Ziggler getting suspended after his debut, i swear i never thought he'd recover from that.


and Jeff Hardy getting suspended 3 weeks before WM 24 where he was a lock to win that years MITB.

and Morrison getting suspended while holding the ECW Championship.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Kofi got Evan on that reefer shit I see.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

This really surprises me. Not because it was Evan Bourne, but between him and Sin Cara. . .Vince must ACTUALLY be cracking down on drug use for reals. That's what surprises me the most here.

In any case, I give Vince props for actually enforcing it. Most likely there will be an excuse for Bourne not being on the show, such as "injured during training", then Ace is going to force Kofi to defend the tag titles against possibly Miz and Truth (with Cena/Rock's match being non-title), or hopefully Swagger and Ziggler, with the stipulation that Kofi has to get a new partner. Kofi chooses someone like Morrison, them Morrison jobs to Swagger and they take the titles.

So this way, they can cover up for Bourne, bury Morrison, AND blame Morrison for Air Boom losing the titles all in one whack. I'm sure they'd love that.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> If they usually give fines for marijuana, and the only time they've suspended a wrestler for weed was when RVD was busted by the police, doesn't that mean that Bourne wasn't suspended for marijuana? It had to be something else?


I believe they really clamped down on the rules for any kind of drug after the Benoit incident.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

bme said:


> Evan you dumba**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regal got suspended during his big push after KOTR '08 too.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Bourne, but this is incredibly stupid. Never thought I'd see him suspended.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

So much for Air Boom. 

Hopefully they put the tag team titles on Awesome Truth. The Miz and R-Truth would look good with some gold around their waist heading into Survivor Series.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> Most likely there will be an excuse for Bourne not being on the show, such as "injured during training"


They've already announced on their official site that Bourne has been suspended for a Wellness violation though. I don't think they ever bother kayfabing that sort of thing. He just won't appear, and the tag titles will likely not be seen until he returns.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Brye said:


> Regal got suspended during his big push after KOTR '08 too.


That there was the biggest screw up, wasn't like a Jeff Hardy who'd get shot after shot to main event.




Virgil_85 said:


> They've already announced on their official site that Bourne has been suspended for a Wellness violation though. I don't think they ever bother kayfabing that sort of thing. He just won't appear, and the tag titles will likely not be seen until he returns.


They make up a story sometimes, like with Sin Cara at MITB.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Surprised he's the teammate that got caught lmao... Wonders who they'll put the belts on now???


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Like I said before: ever since Sin Cara debuted there have been a spate of Wellness Policy violations. The guy be providing the good stuff. :lmao


If it was the good stuff it would harder to detect. 

Hopefully he learns his lesson and stops with whatever shit he's taking.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> When you become addicted to it, it fucks you up mentally.


Weed is not addictive. I smoked week everyday for a good 4-5 years and was able to stop for weeks with absolutley no side effects. There has been many studies pertaiing to the addictiveness of weed and almost all are in agreement that it is not addictive. It can be a mental dependency, but so can working out, gardening, really anything that you use to relax the mind.



kobra860 said:


> lol. No it isn't. It doesn't help you live longer and there are no benefits in smoking anything.


It doesn't help you live longer, but it does help people go through treatment for cancer. My grandfather never would have made it as long as he did he wasn't able to smoke weed throughout the chemo. I never said it was completely in your best health interest to smoke, but it is a fact that it does more good than bad to your body, especially if you are going through painfull treatments.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kofi/Ryder please. It wasn't marijuana, that is a 2500 dollar fine and a notification. Can't even make the high flyer jokes. This is really weird.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, I hate Bourne. It does basically fuck Kofi, though, sucks for him.

Oh well, shit happens. Wonder who they'll drop the belts to tonight.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Shame this has happened. Way for Evan's first WWE title reign to finish... Oh well, I've lost no respect for him. Just hope this gives him a kick in the ass and makes him learn to not make the same mistake again!


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> When you become addicted to it, it fucks you up mentally.


how does one get addicted to weed?lol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

It sucks when them being suspended has a direct effect on another wrestler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess I'm in the minority when it comes to not being surprised. He came off as way too goodie to shoes on TV. I figured there was something to him.

It really sucks for Kofi. It would suck if creative didn't have anything for him after this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If true they should have taken the titles off of Air Boom before the suspension began.*


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

Who cares if a wrestle wants to smoke weed? If three wrestlers are suspended for synthetic marijuana then the WWE needs to address their wellness policy. If anyone should be suspended it should be Mason Ryan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Technically anything is addicting according to those weird ass shows. :side:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> They've already announced on their official site that Bourne has been suspended for a Wellness violation though. I don't think they ever bother kayfabing that sort of thing. He just won't appear, and the tag titles will likely not be seen until he returns.


I mean on tv man. Kids don't peruse the WWE site very often. Casuals don't also go to the WWE site for news and updates and whatnot. Most just watch the show itself. WWE.com doesn't get millions of hits every week. It gets maybe 100-400k tops.




Premeditated said:


> how does one get addicted to weed?lol


I think it's possible. Weed has no physical dependency attached to it, but I have never known someone who smoked a lot of weed to just quit randomly without either being forced to or scared into it (like getting arrested over it). I have had several conversations with people who always smoke that they should stop since it's a waste of money and in some cases a waste of life, and they can't do it. They think they need it to enjoy life, and get through life.

If that isn't addiction, what is? Remember, there are more than one types of addiction.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Kofi's probably done after this he was already floating into obscurity before someone randomly decided on putting these two together.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Evan too? Yikes.


----------



## Rookie Masterpiece (May 17, 2004)

There goes the tag titles...


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

fraze316 said:


> If anyone should be suspended it should be Mason Ryan.


Ryan should be suspended because Bourne violated the Wellness policy? Or because you're making assumptions and talking out of your arse?


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

so what? big deal... atleast ziggler/swagger or truth/miz will get the titles.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> how is it a joke simply because of this? Evan knew the consequences if he got got doing what ever he was doing.


You have someone like Mason Ryan taking lethal doses of steroids and sailing through because he's the chosen one. You can also clearly see that HHH and Cena are gas monkeys.

Then you have JTTSes getting suspended for taking a fairly harmless cannaboid.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

holycityzoo said:


> It doesn't help you live longer


Exactly.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

They should just bring in his brother, Kevin Bourne. Joking aside, this sucks due to WWE's renwewed interest in finally pushing the Tag-Division, I'm curious if they'll use him on tonight's show to drop the tag titles or if they'll just have Kofi wrestling singles matches until he returns....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I was just going through WWE Corporate's site and found the list of banned substances. It's pretty hefty, but an interesting read nonetheless:



> *A. Performance Enhancing Drugs*
> 1. Anabolic Androgenic Steroids: The non-medical use of anabolic androgenic steroids ("AAS"), which include and are based on the natural steroid Testosterone, is prohibited. The list of prohibited AAS includes, but is not limited to, those on the list below as well as related compounds:
> 2. Peptide Hormones and Analogues: The non-medical use of Human Growth Hormone (hGH), Human Chorionic Gonadotropin ((hCG), Luetenizing Hormone (LH) and Insulin-like Growth Factor (IGF-1) is prohibited.
> 3. Clenbuterol, used as an anti-catabolic drug or beta-2 agonist or for any other purpose, is prohibited.
> ...


http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp

I'm surprised at how serious they take the policy with how many things are banned. Good on them, to be honest. It's pretty much everything from fake marijuana to prescription medication. With all the things on the list, I'm also pretty surprised more guys don't get busted.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

What's with all the marijuana talk? Who cares about weed addiction, so what if you think it should be legal? It has nothing to do with Evan Bourne's suspension. They don't suspend you for weed, it's a fine. Yes it is on the list of "banned substances" but the penalties for marijuana (and alcohol) are different from the others.

*B. FOR POSITIVE MARIJUANA DRUG TESTS

In the event of any positive test for marijuana, the WWE Talent shall be fined Two Thousand Five Hundred US Dollars ($2,500.00) per positive test, which shall be deducted from the WWE Talent's downside guarantee. *

*C. FOR POSITIVE ALCOHOL SUBSTANCE TESTS

In the event of a positive test for alcohol, the WWE Talent shall be fined Two Thousand Five Hundred US Dollars ($2,500.00) per positive test, which shall be deducted from the WWE Talent's downside guarantee. *


Another misconception is if it's not marijuana then it must be steroids!!! This is completely incorrect. There is a laundry list of things guys can be caught for from sleep aids to HgH to muscle relaxers to Xannax to anti-estrogins. If they can't produce a prescription for something they are on they are at risk. Each employee (even refs) get tested randomly at least four times a year.


And how is Evan Bourne getting caught over Mason Ryan proof of anything!? What evidence is there of him being "the chosen one". He is barely on TV, he wrestlers short matches and has yet to be the focal point of any major storyline or hold any title. Is it because he is big? Cause Jackson Andrews (Aka Diesel 2.0) was a big man he was dropped faster than a hot potato. *If* ANYONE is being protected by this policy it would be someone like HHH, John Cena. Why would they protect a non-draw, no name guy like Mason Ryan. Why would Rey Mysterio a proven draw/mercandise machine get suspended and not Mason Ryan? Why would Randy Orton of Evolution, WWE golden boy get suspended twice but they want to protect Ryan!? Ryan could leave the WWE tomorrow and the fans wouldn't even notice. Honestly guys. 

*If Mason Ryan was found to be a druggy/on steroids they would fire him BEFORE they invest money, time, and pushes onto him. He has no name value and thus nothing to gain about lying on his violations.*




As for the topic. I'm not surprised but it sucks. I wonder if this will negatively effect Kofi Kingston. It certainly hurts the division. It's funny how HHH's plans are being thwarted by personal issues.. His new talent intuitive to spice up the divas division with Kharma? JK she gets pregnant and the angle is dropped before it really starts. Oh he wants to bring in international superstars starting with making Sin Cara his personal project? Wellness Violation. Now his plans to "bring back the tag division" look like it will be going down in flames following Evan Bourne's fuck up.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I feel sorry for Kofi, how mnay times does this guy get some form of a push only to have him knocked back down again thanks to the other person... did the guy walk under a ladder at birth?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I was starting to like Air Boom too.


----------



## GoldbergFan23 (Apr 8, 2011)

Shame really. AirBoom were doing well bringing back a watchable Tag team division..


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

JoMo has nothing to do for now but I think WWE are planning to job him out so Don't think it' s Morrison.Probably Dropping them due to an injury


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

smh


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

This may have been an accidental overdosage.

Stupid on his part, cause the guy is a health nut


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't say I noticed him getting any bigger. Pretty pointless when you're that small.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Silly Evan, drugs are for the _real_ stars (and Mason Ryan).

Wonder what it was, Bourne always did look quite jacked for his height. Sucks to be Kofi though. Guess we'll see just how intent WWE is on revitalizing their tag division. If they just sit back and do nothing, then it's a safe bet that Air Boom and the Tag Title were nothing more than temporary smoke & mirrors.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Do people not realize you can fail the wellness policy without taking steroids? There is a reason it's called the wellness policy, and not the performance enhancing drug policy.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Xist2inspire said:


> Silly Evan, drugs are for the _real_ stars (and Mason Ryan).
> 
> Wonder what it was, Bourne always did look quite jacked for his height. Sucks to be Kofi though. Guess we'll see just how intent WWE is on revitalizing their tag division. If they just sit back and do nothing, then it's a safe bet that Air Boom and the Tag Title were nothing more than temporary smoke & mirrors.


LOL

No, Eddie Guerrero looked jacked for his height.


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Do people not realize you can fail the wellness policy without taking steroids? There is a reason it's called the wellness policy, and not the performance enhancing drug policy.


...nah - Chioda MUST HAVE been on steroids 8*D

I wonder how they're going to write Evan off? And if Ziggler will make a snide comment in one of his promos about the matter?


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Vince probably switched his pee with mason ryans


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Awesome! You came to play there was a price to pay..Time for you to violate the policy You Came to play say goodbye to the Tag team belts they're never coming back You came to play!


:lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

whenever Obama makes weed legal we'll see the end of things like this happening


----------



## Wavy (Jul 25, 2011)

Heel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just shows that WWE only suspend certain people.


This.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

If he was so happy all the time due to drugs, does that mean he'll always be sad and angry looking when he gets back, as he'd have stopped taking them?

That would be upsetting. I like Evan Bourne.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

He already missed 3 weeks earlier due to 'injury'. They'll just have kofi work singles without him again for a month, and then have him come back like nothing happened. Air Boom isn't dropping the titles for a long long time. They're the first legitimate tag team WWE has had since ShowMiz


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

If enough people find out that he got suspended for drug usage, could we see a heel turn for Evan? Or maybe Kofi gets sick of it all and turns on Evan?


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

who?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Smashisleet said:


> If enough people find out that he got suspended for drug usage, could we see a heel turn for Evan? Or maybe Kofi gets sick of it all and turns on Evan?


I don't think Bourne has the mic skills to work as a heel.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Poor Kofi. Blame heath Slater and his synth pot. It was you SLATER, it was you SLATER.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

orph said:


> Vince probably switched his pee with mason ryans


I don't get it... I'm english and find your sig disturbing, what do the Americans think?


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

TBH, Vickie Guerrero developed her character w/Stephanie's help.

If Vickie can get over as a heel, anybody can if they work on it hard enough.

Even Austin said he sucked on the mic, 'til he began hanging out w/Pillman


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn.... I don't want to see Justin Gabriel form a tag team with that stupid boom guy.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

orph said:


> Vince probably switched his pee with mason ryans


LOl this thread is about Evan. How does Vince fit into this picture? 

Anyways I'll repp you for that sig. It's pretty lol. And just to counter it:


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

I bet Kofi and his wannabe Jamaican ass got Evan high.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Elijah89 said:


> I bet Kofi and his wannabe Jamaican ass got Evan high.


Oh come on saying that is just disrespectful.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It don't have to be drugs, could just has been alcohol or anything in a muscle stimulant direction... But he has gotten more ripped these last months, or he is putting more exercise to his stomach area or is roiding.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

At least they'll have someone for Morrison to beat when Bourne returns.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

why not push Kofi as a hero who defends the titles in handicap matches for a while. its gives more attention to the division and gives kofi huge credibility as a singles competitor


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> whenever Obama makes weed legal we'll see the end of things like this happening


Lol I think Obama has a lot of other things to take care of first.

Its only 30 days. He'll be back soon enough and AirBoom will keep going


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> At least they'll have someone for Morrison to beat when Bourne returns.


:lmao You mean if Morrison will still be around when he comes back.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

I have an idea even though I hate it because it involves turning Kofi heel. Maybe this week on Smackdown, they could have Air Boom relinquish the titles after Evan tells Kofi that he has to leave for "personal" reasons and he apologizes but he really needs to go away for a bit. Kofi could say okay and then they hand the titles to Teddy. Kofi attacks Evan afterwards for being selfish, and it will make his heel turn pretty justified. Or they can lose the titles to another team and then Kofi beats Evan up for not putting any effort into the match.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not that big of a deal. Besides the Divas title, the Tag Team titles are on the lowest tier of all the titles. They probably just wont defend them for a month and nobody will even notice.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like Evan 

puts on sunglasses

Was flying high yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW after 4 years of Jobbing he finally gets his little moment and he fucks it up


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryder as a replacement came to mind, him and Kingston can combine their boom woo thing they do. 

Also Morrison. Just unfortunate regarding Bourne.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Might have been something illegal to recover quicker from the bad landing he had a couple of weeks ago. He was away and there might have been pressure for him to get back soon to keep the push going, so he might have gotten desperate. Still stupid...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Seems likely that they might have them on the show tonight and have him/Kofi drop the tag titles to a heel team (either Rhodes/Barrett - who beat them last night in a non-title, Swagger/Ziggler or R-Truth/Miz). I could see them putting it on any of them...


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> I'm actually surprised but he does seem hella ripped, probably the leanest guy in the roster although nothing you can't do naturally. Either Airboom gets buried or Ryder steps up to fill his spot as tag-team partner and co-champion.


Can't wait to see "The Woo-m(b)" in action


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

If Air Boom loses the belts on Smackdown, every belt will be held by a heel. I can't remember the last time that 100% of the belts were in heel possession. Reminds me of the NWO days.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm glad this stupid manlet ...... with a gay ass voice got suspended. Now only if they will release him.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> i'm glad this stupid manlet ...... with a gay ass voice got suspended. Now only if they will release him.


I wasn't aware one could have a voice which sounded 'gay ass'. You can get gay donkeys? He does a lot of EEE-AHHH noises? What.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Synethetic weed alternative that's legal?

That's a paddlin'


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Sucks this is true. Bourne is one of the best stars in the company. I'd hate to see him fired.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

What a bellend, I was enjoying him a lot more than usual recently as well.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Another good replacement for Bourne could be Justin Gabriel.

He's essentially the same style of wrestler as Bourne, and he'd fit w/ Kofi.

Use it as an opportunity to actually giive Gabriel something to do.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this sucks for Bourne but im happy air boom are off my TV


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO I was well shocked by this. Apparently they're losing the titles on Smackdown. Good job screwing up your first, and possibly last push Evan.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Would make the most sense passing the titles onto Miz and Truth so that they get a bit more credibility going into Survivor Series. 
This is a shame about Evan though, didn't expect it of him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping for a really good match to take the belts off them. That's what we got with Morrison/Rey when Rey got suspended and Morrison/Punk when Morrison did.

20 minute Swaggler vs Air Boom plz. Their PPV matches were excellent.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh man another suspension...the guy I feel sorry for is Kofi.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Only thing I can say is if you're going to get busted for pot at least let it be for smoking that danky chronic goodness. Not that lame ass spice/k2 labbed up shit.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I seriously doubt he will be fired because it seems like he just got busted for marijuana. There's no way in hell he got busted for roids with his body but than again if Jeff Hardy took roids I guess anybody can take them. Airboom is going to have to drop the belts now and he will get punished on television for this probally as well. They were giving Airboom a nice little push but now that Bourne pushed there buttons and took it for granted I will not be surprised if Bourne goes in jobber mode in the near future.


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

He's smoking weed, so what? I do it all the time lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Should of just got some prescription marijuana


----------



## InstantClassic100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait a minute, when is this in effect? If it's not today I'll stay awake and read the SD spoilers to find out who takes the straps of them. Hopefully Miz&Truth.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

InstantClassic100 said:


> He's smoking weed, so what? I do it all the time lol.


"So what" is that the WWE says you can't. Legal or not, if your bosses tell you not to do something, you don't do it, and if you do, you can expect the consequences. The wellness program is "no drugs unless prescribed to you for a medical condition". Not "No drugs unless you really feel like it." It was fully justifiable.

Now, is it kind of a dick thing to do to suspend him for it? Yeah, it is, I agree with that. But the fact remains that in order to perform in the WWE you sign a contract which, while I've never seen one, most likely states things like this. When you sign your name on that line, you agree to everything that paper says.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

not a big deal at all. might of killed off the air boom push for a while but thats his own fault.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

-- Regarding Evan Bourne and his 30-day suspension, I believe he has already been sent home, meaning he and Kofi Kingston will not be losing the tag titles at Smackdown. Why they retained last night is beyond me, and beyond many in the company. It wasn't like they didn't know about the failure before TV. Only thing I can figure is that maybe they are really upset with him and are going to announce the failure publicly on Smackdown and then strip them of the titles. Presumably we'll find out tonight, though of late, it's best not to presume anything with WWE

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-star-backstage-terrible-ufc-rating-tons-more

look like the tag team title will be vacated and Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger should feud with Zack Ryder and Mason Ryan over the tag team title.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Put the straps on Awesome Truth!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HAHA! This is too funny...Way to screw up your push Evan, and in turn, this also screws kofi over LOL

Hoping Awesome truth wins the titles tonight, but thats unlikely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm guessing it's either recreational or painkillers. Bourne has suffered from a number of minor and major injuries. The toll has to be getting fairly high at this point. In any case, we don't know the whole picture yet. 

I am starting to wonder if the Wrestling Gods simply don't _want_ an actual tag team division in WWE, though. Hugely shitty news.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I FUCKING KNEW IT!

I've always thought Bourne look unnaturally ripped, given his stature. I know it may not of been 'roids, but there's a chance he could of been on them.

In all seriousness though, I'm really upset with him. He was getting a solid upper midcarder push with the Air Boom team. He may be jeopardizing not only his, but Kofi's career.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A damn shame really, I wonder how this is gonna play out on the tapings tonight.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Nemephosis said:


> "So what" is that the WWE says you can't. Legal or not, if your bosses tell you not to do something, you don't do it, and if you do, you can expect the consequences. The wellness program is "no drugs unless prescribed to you for a medical condition". Not "No drugs unless you really feel like it." It was fully justifiable.
> 
> Now, is it kind of a dick thing to do to suspend him for it? Yeah, it is, I agree with that. But the fact remains that in order to perform in the WWE you sign a contract which, while I've never seen one, most likely states things like this. When you sign your name on that line, you agree to everything that paper says.


It's a restrictive policy, but the WWE Superstars get paid the big bucks.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully this sets up a new tag team with Kofi, and Justin Gabriel. Those two should be teaming up because I feel like they have similar styles. They are both the same "face" character as well. The ones who get a reaction from the crowd, but no one will admit that they like them. Both are over, and I think it makes sense for the both of them. Kofi hits Trouble in Paradise, and Gabriel hits the 450 splash.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

going through this thread, its amazing looking at all the fucking morons who think this means the end for bourne...you know who else violated the wellness policy? Dolph Mother fucking Ziggler. Look where he's at now.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Kofi must have the worst luck in the world. Every time he is getting close to the big time some shit goes wrong and it all comes crashing down.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

The speculation and judgemental nature of this thread is appauling. This could be anything from Heroin right down to some lousy painkillers he forgot to show the prescription for or some shit (like Rey did, and it never held him back).

It's a 30 day suspension, not the end of the World. I'm fairly sure they'll work round it and continue as planned.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Air Bourne legit got high? Im funny I know


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Volantredx said:


> Kofi must have the worst luck in the world. Every time he is getting close to the big time some shit goes wrong and it all comes crashing down.


thank you fellow kofi mark. every freaking time!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wait he was smoking weeds? damn, im surprised kofi didnt get suspended for something like this :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All Darren Young, Evan Bourne and Heath Slater need are two more to make up the Spice Boys. Evan is obviously Baby Spice.

How the fuck do you get suspended for the fake stuff yet only get fined for the legit mj? No wonder Kendrick lasted as long he did before getting fired.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I figure Ziggler and Swagger win will the belts for now, keep it warm until Bourne comes back.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

I very legit source I know of has claimed it to be crack cocaine. Put down the crack pipe, Evan.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah he's the only one too. Mason Ryan never took any, ever.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I swear every time Booker T does his "MAN NOBODY GET HIGHER THAN DIS GUY RIGHT HERR YOU GOTTA LOVE IT" thing, that guy gets suspended.

Considering Booker T has a habit of spoiling future storylines and same-night angles on commentary Bobby Heenan style ("MAN I HOPE DAT RING IS REINFORCED GUYS"), I can only assume that he has a direct line to Wellness Policy results ahead of time.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Some are born to fly, some are born to troll


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

Everybody's so quick to judge and jump to conclusions, but really we don't know what happened. A lot of the time these guys take something (such as pain meds) that may have something in it that they are unaware of that pops up on a test, or sometimes it's a matter of not being able to provide the prescription on time. Most people seem to automatically assume that the person being suspended purposely took a substance that they knew was illegal, which, while that does happen, it is not always the case.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Evan has just ruined his push, for him and Kofi. It's weird how he has been suspended, still one half of the tag team champions. Does this mean they are gonna play an injury angle or is Kofi getting a new partner?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Guy can never catch a break.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Evan Bourne smoking da reefer?


Thats my guess, funny because when Kofi was acting like a Jamaican he always looked high...


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I guess the future and push of AirBoom just blew up..AirGone, so much for their push.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

It had to be weed


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

He was taking JWH
Fake weed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't weed only a fine for the wellness policy? I'm not reading the entire thread so if somebody confirmed it's a suspension I apologize, but I know that at one point, weed was only a fine.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

The amount of days our WWE superstars spend on the road every year, you would think that every main eventer or upper midcarder is addicted to some kind of "refresment" or painkillers at least.

i have always thought WWE has its own doctor, so how can these wrestlers like Bourne/Slater/ be so stupid. i bet they all just kick back and relax with Weed after Show`s


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Isn't weed only a fine for the wellness policy? I'm not reading the entire thread so if somebody confirmed it's a suspension I apologize, but I know that at one point, weed was only a fine.


Real weed is a $2500 fine.

Fake synthetic weed is a Wellness policy suspension.

==== Source: PWTorch

According to recent online reports, WWE's recent Wellness Policy suspensions (Darren Young, Heath Slater, and Evan Bourne) could be related to positive tests for synthetic marijuana. WWE has an item in the Wellness Policy indicating a positive test for "Synthetic Cannabinoids" will result in a Wellness violation. Whereas, a positive test for marijuana results in a $2,500 fine.

The violation reads: "Synthetic cannabinoids, most commonly referred to as 'Spice,' or 'K2,' are chemically engineered substances, similar to THC - the active ingredient in marijuana - that, when smoked or ingested, can produce pharmacological effects similar to marijuana. Regardless of whether there is a prescription, the use of synthetic cannabinoids will be considered a non-medical use for purposes of this Policy. The use of synthetic cannabinoids is therefore prohibited and subject to the penalties set forth in Section 15 A of the Policy."


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

wow this sucks for Kofi, he possibly has to suffer for Evan's mistake depending what they do with the belts. I don't hate Evan for this, I am disappointed in him but people make mistakes. Hopefully he learns from this.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome back to Jobberland Bourne


----------



## HLRyder (Aug 10, 2011)

Just ruined his push and is now being sent back to jobber industries. idiot move. have fun RE-climbing your way back up


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that sucks. He was just starting to get somewhere and now he'll be shoved back down to the bottom rung of the ladder.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Titles going to get dropped now,What a fool!


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

This is ridiculous. WWE needs to legalize _it_.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Real weed is a $2500 fine.
> 
> Fake synthetic weed is a Wellness policy suspension.
> 
> ...


Man these superstars fall to this synthetic weed stuff as much as Disney Teen stars fall to crack


----------



## Koofi_King_Stun (Jun 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> pretty stupid


I agree with you...I hope he took something to make him feel better because of his finisher move, he always get hurt after he does the AIRBOURNE. Some drugs the WWE superstars take are drugs to make them feel better, not like steroids but painkillers... i hope its something like that, now its a PERFECT time for jomo to get pushed, make him and kingston tag team partners!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL doesn't JOMO have to be resigned first?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

WTF


:no:


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> This is ridiculous. WWE needs to legalize _it_.


Lol, what?

You're telling me a company that many is associated with steroids should legalize a drug?

You honestly believe a company that is geared towards children, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 year old children is gonna legalize pot?

You're telling me WWE should allow something, the government doesn't even allow?


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

jomo wasnt released


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

I think they'll keep the titles till Bourne's back since it looks like WWE was building for a traditional survivor series match involving them.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Lol, what?
> 
> You're telling me a company that many is associated with steroids should legalize a drug?
> 
> ...


Okay, Mr. Shatner. Check this out. WWE uses these people as independent contractors without the benefits of actual employees, yet wants to tell them not to smoke pot. Their logic is asinine. You can go get a prescription for any amount of pills that are infinitely worse than pot, but as soon as a wrestler smokes a bit of herb, they come out with guns ablaze. They should stop screening for pot is my argument. That doesn't mean they have to go announce it to the world and Little Jimmy.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Okay, Mr. Shatner. Check this out. WWE uses these people as independent contractors without the benefits of actual employees, yet wants to tell them not to smoke pot. Their logic is asinine. You can go get a prescription for any amount of pills that are infinitely worse than pot, but as soon as a wrestler smokes a bit of herb, they come out with guns ablaze. They should stop screening for pot is my argument. That doesn't mean they have to go announce it to the world *and Little Jimmy*.


:lmao


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Why would anyone smoke synthetic weed and risk suspension when they can just smoke the real thing and be fined? Isn't the real thing better?

Anyway, I think when Bourne gets out of rehab he won't be de-pushed.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

so wait...if a superstar uses an illegal (by LAW) substance they get a slap on the hand, but if they use a synthetic substance they get a 30 day ban? Sounds pretty fucking ass-backwards to me.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Who cares?

I hope they will give titles for someone of ZigSwag,Christian,Cody team or Awesome Truth.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Goodbye to Evan Bourne's push.... Goodbye to AirBoom and Goodbye to the tag team titles... Dude dun goofted.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow didn't think I'd ever see that. I always imagined him as squeaky clean...


----------

